# Tyson Movie



## MA_Student (Aug 31, 2017)

So I just watched a movie about mike tyson. It had michael jai white as tyson. It must've been his younger days as he looks totally different now.

But anyway it's a good movie and shows the different sides to tyson and it also shows how badly people screwed him around. One scene that was a big showing point was after he fired Kevin Rooney and bill Cayton and signed with don king. It showed all the people who cared about him sitting at home watching his fight on tv while all his cling ons were ringside.

My personal favourite scene was this sparring scene. I know this was made up and never happened to this extent but watching it is something tyson definentely would've done back then. Great acting from jai white showing the true brutality of tyson back then and the way you could just see him snap at the end when the guy landed those punches was truly scary then the line you better kill me because I have every intention of killing you. Damm that was scary. It showed how truly intimidating he was.

This is the scene (warning strong language)


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 3, 2017)

Michael Jai did credit to that movie, specially the sparring sessions when he got angry LoL

I have the movie in my collections its a good one and worth having I also own the Tyson doco's as well he was good for a 21 year old in his prime huh!

Have you seen the movie Ip Man 3 Donnie Yen vs Mike Tyson awesome  watch..........


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 3, 2017)

FighterTwister said:


> Michael Jai did credit to that movie, specially the sparring sessions when he got angry LoL
> 
> I have the movie in my collections its a good one and worth having I also own the Tyson doco's as well he was good for a 21 year old in his prime huh!
> 
> Have you seen the movie Ip Man 3 Donnie Yen vs Mike Tyson awesome  watch..........


Meh I thought that was a weak fight tbh. Tyson looked slow and clumsy and donnie yens hits looked weak and it was obviously written with egos in mind to have neither man lose. I enjoyed that one the least out of all ip man fights especially when he drops into that ridiculously low stance with his leg straight...that's just asking for a broken leg


----------



## FighterTwister (Sep 3, 2017)

LoL its just a movie you have high expectations nothing is picture perfect in life.

Well its your opinion and I respect that, but I loved it tbh and there is a new movie coming where MikeTyson fights Bruce Lee look on Youtube, but from what you say here your not going to enjoy the movie.

So far I have all the Ip Man movies love them all and I'm going to buy "The Birth of the Dragon" movie soon.

PS are you always like this LoL


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 3, 2017)

FighterTwister said:


> LoL its just a movie you have high expectations nothing is picture perfect in life.
> 
> Well its your opinion and I respect that, but I loved it tbh and there is a new movie coming where MikeTyson fights Bruce Lee look on Youtube, but from what you say here your not going to enjoy the movie.
> 
> ...


I just didnt enjoy it compared to other fights in the franchise.

Also if you mean the kickboxer movie that's not got bruce lee or any bruce lee lookalike in it 
Am I always like this? What stating my opinions....yeah


----------



## MartiaLee (Sep 4, 2017)

If you like comedy, Tyson is in Hangover 2


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 5, 2017)

MartiaLee said:


> If you like comedy, Tyson is in Hangover 2


Yeah seen them I don't like those type of movies, I feel they try to hard to be funny. I prefer more subtle comedy rather than guys swearing all the time and acting cartoonishly stupid. I prefer things like only fools and horses, one foot in the grave, dads army etc


----------

